# Office 365 >  >  How to hyperlink in my search results

## Ventsi

Hello, I wonder if I will be able to add a hyperlink in my search box. My idea is when you choose in the dropping box a name, in the result box to be showed information for that person and also to load button with a link to special part of the sheet. I've done everything except the button with the link.
Thank you

----------


## FDibbins

Hi and welcome to the forum  :Smilie: 

You can include =HYPERLINK() in your formula, based on the drop-down, to move the cursor to a specified location.  But to give more detailed suggestions, I will need to see a sample ** what you are working with

Attach a sample workbook.  Make sure there is just enough data to make it clear what is needed.  Include a BEFORE sheet and an AFTER sheet in the workbook if needed to show the process you're trying to complete or automate.  Make sure your desired results are demonstrated, mock them up manually if needed.  Remember to desensitize the data.

Click on GO ADVANCED and use the paperclip icon to open the upload window.

View Pic

----------

